# Are there any other Canadians here?



## bne74honda (May 1, 2004)

Hi all,

 I've been scanning this site for some time now, gathering info and am just wondering if I'm the only Canadian here? I'm located in Ontario and find so much of the talk here about bottles that are unfamiliar, at least when it comes to their brands. 

 I've been collecting for over 30 years but have just begun digging seriously myself. My two sons are very interested in it as well. We all collect coins as well as bottles. Myself....I'm a pack rat....I collect anything that grabs my fancy.

 Anyhow....hello to all...

 Brian


----------



## drjhostetters (May 1, 2004)

Hey bne74honda..
   Welcome...I laughed out loud at your statement to your son!  Funny! I needed that today...bless you!

 [8D]The Doc [X(]


----------



## drjhostetters (May 1, 2004)

Oh and by the way I live near Ontario too...Ontario, Oregon....snicker snicker.

 Love, Peace, and Hippy Beads....the Doc[X(]


----------



## bne74honda (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Doc........glad you got a laugh outa that statement.


----------



## bottlerobin (May 3, 2004)

Hello Brian
 I'm from Toronto, Ontario
 Have been digging 4 years in  toronto area


----------



## bne74honda (May 8, 2004)

Hi Robin,

 Good to hear from another Ontarian! I work in Toronto (Downsview) and live just south of Barrie. I've been collecting for many years and have just recently become passionate about it.

 Where have you been digging? Do you travel to sites very far outside the city? I've done a fair bit of research on TO itself and find it facinating to learn about all the old cemeteries and stables that are now buried under the downtown core. 

 I grew up in Etobicoke and used to walk along the ditches beside Martingrove Rd collecting bottles to return to Consumer's Glass for a nickle a piece! If only I had those sodas now! []

 Back then, Eglinton Ave in Etobicoke was a 2 lane gravel road known as Richview Side Road. There were farms all along it...one in particular near what is now Kipling Ave used to give pony rides! There was also an old one room schoolhouse at the corner of Martingrove and Richview Side road. It was actually there up until around 1970.

 Anyhow, hope to talk to you more some time!

 Brian


----------



## bottlerobin (May 10, 2004)

Hello Brian
 It's amazing the stuff buried in the downtown core.
 There's still areas in the city with remnants of the old dumps, Cherry street being one example.
 It's tough digging but some neat stuff from around 1890 - 1915.
 The other sites are more random such as construction sites, but this where the interesting bottles are found. The whole lakefront is a land fill site dating from 1860's - 1920.
 My collection consists of stoneware containers (inks, ginger beers, primitives).
 Lately i've started collecting sodas (squats, hutchisons) from 1860's - 1900.
 If you're interested in doing some digging in the city let me now.
 Lucky me i live downtown close to the digging.

 Robin

 My email address
 randerson@echoadvertising.com


----------



## Maine Digger (May 10, 2004)

Hi Brian and Robin, I'm 'almost' in Canada! I live just outside of Portland, Maine, so we're sort of neighbors.[] My wife and I spent our honeymoon in Nova Scotia back in 76' and still have very fond memories of the friendliness of the people there. The one thing we found very amusing at the time is that they didn't have a clue how to make a pizza at the town we were staying in![8D] You folks are the best 'neighbors' a country could have![]


----------



## bottlerobin (May 10, 2004)

Thank you Norm
 Well 30 odd years ago Nova Scotia was a lot more rural than it is now, but you must of had some great seafood. I live in Toronto in the great lakes region of Ontario, it's Canada's largest city.
 The city is very multicultral with great dining and entertainment, so if your wife and you decide
 to visit Canada again why not give Toronto a try. The city's expanding at a great rate with all the condos being built, this where the bottles are coming from, but i'm afraid soon this source will 
 be gone.
 Again thanks for the reply Norm

 Robin


----------



## bne74honda (May 11, 2004)

Yes, Thanks Norm...

 Last summer I took my wife and kids to Vermont on vacation and we found the people all throughout our trip to be just super. Many of our friends up here where concerned about what kind of reception we wuld get in the US based on our governments' stance on the war issue, but we were greeted and treated like brothers.

 Robin is absolutely right as well in saying that you should try Toronto out. It is Canada's version of New York. Great nightlife, theatre, clubs, dining...you name it.

 (of course I'm a country boy now, raised in Toronto and ran away as soon as I could! LOL)

 Brian


----------



## Nickelso (May 20, 2004)

I found a beer bottle with the name of Kuntz. It is over 100 years old and i was wondering how much it could be worth..I am from Niagara Falls, Ont.


----------



## bottlerobin (May 25, 2004)

Hi Nickelso
 Welcome to the forum.
 I'm not a collector of beers , but i have a bit of info that might help.
 Kuntz was a brewery starting around 1900 up until the 40s.
 In the Unitts price guide it shows a amber crown top with embossing from 1908.
 Not sure if it's a BIM or ABM.
 The prices was $60 cdn.

 Robin


----------



## wberry (May 25, 2004)

A concise history of the Kuntz Brewery can be found at the following Web address:

 http://www.kuntz.com/brewery.cfm

 If you read through the text, you'll note the brewery switched to soda production during Prohibition, including the production of stone ginger beers.

 Wayne


----------



## David E (May 26, 2004)

You have a former Canadian here, from the Vancouver BC area and living now in Edmonds, just North Of Seattle. Used to go back at least once a year to see old friends and family and been back twice to a yearly Antique and Bottle show.

 Dave


----------



## bottlerobin (May 26, 2004)

Great post Wayne
 That's what is great about this forum, lots of people with lots of info.
 Thanks again Wayne.

 Robin


----------



## Nickelso (May 26, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------



## billyray420 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi! I'm Billy Ray & I am new to this site!  I am from Delhi, Ontario.  I just started digging in the spring of 2006.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 5, 2007)

My wife and I own property in Nova Scotia. Does that count? We go up every year for about a month.  We love it up there, less the drive, of course. 

 Ep


----------



## ehkahk (Feb 6, 2007)

Hamilton, Ontario here


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 2, 2007)

Being out of touch for awhile,just found this post.I'm just NE of Toronto and south of Peterborough.
 Being a digger since 1970.Any of you folks want to get together post here or send me an email.

 Dave.


----------



## SergioWilkins (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm glad someone brought this up. How I missed it I don't know!
  Just west of London, Ontario here. Not too many digging partners in this area, but my friend, Kyle, is also from my area, and is a member of this forum under the alias "Insulators Rules!".


----------



## Olrik (Sep 13, 2011)

I am from Tottenham Ontario just south of alliston in there are any diggers this way let me know I am would be interested in more digging


----------

